# Canal Grande Venice



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Oil colors
View attachment 27913


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG that is gorgeous. Welcome to the forum. You obviously have a lot to contribute to our little community.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Super composition and detail. Welcome.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

The sky is my favorite part... But then, I'm an airhead.


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome and nice painting.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

This is so so amazing.You are a true artist.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Love it. The water, the building, pff, just amazing


----------

